# Trying to find Captain Edward Taylor



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Captain Edward Taylor was born in 1838 in Saltcoats Scotland, and was married to Janet Arnott. He received his Certificate of Competence for Second Mate on the 18 March 1861
First Mate on the 21 Dec. 1863
And Masters on the 14 Dec. 1870.

Edward was 2 officer on the ship Caledonia about 1861.

That's the last I have of him. I have know idea what other ships he sailed on, or which ships he was captain off? His voyages or when he died? 

Can any one help?
Thanks.


----------



## jan_55 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi, I'm also searching for a Captain Edward Taylor, but not the one your looking for. I have a death certificate for Edward Taylor, retired shipmaster, on 13th March 1920 at 33 Paisley Street, Ardrossan aged 82 widower of Jessie Arnott, son of Gilbert Taylor, shipmaster and Elizabeth McKinnon, informant Agnes Kerr daughter. He also had a son, Edward who was also a captain and was married 3 times. I have more info on this if you want it. As your post is old, perhaps you have found him. I'm looking for any info on a father and son both named Edward Vernon Taylor, one supposedly died in 1924, the other born 1921 in Cardross, Dunbartonshire.


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks jan that is the Edward I was looking for. Yes, I have found all I want about Captain Edward Taylor and his family, including copies of birth and death records. 
The Edward you are looking for I do not have him on my tree. Hope you find what you are looking for regarding him.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *jan_55* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage


----------

